# Help with results please



## mojo2460 (May 15, 2017)

Hi, I am Male 57yrs. I would love to hear from anyone that knows more than I do on the lab results I received.

Basically I seem to have most of the symptoms of Hypothyroidism which are also very close to the symptoms of low testosterone. Been feeling pretty crap for years now never seeming to have the energy that older friends have, No libido, impotence, Really bad brain fog which has cost me a lot of money over the years as some days I cannot put my mind to anything etc etc. Of course all I have heard over the years is that I am depressed but I just know I am not. Anyway after doing some research I decided to have my own tests done for testosterone and Thyroid.

My testosterone results are just tin the lab range but I know this means I have levels of an 80yr old and Free testosterone was well below range so very likely a problem there. But understand this after much research

The Thyroid result were as follows ----

TSH 2 mIU/L range 0.27 -- 4.20

Free T 18 pmol/L range 12 -- 22

Total T4 78 nmol/L range 89 -- 184

Free T3 4.6 pmol/L range 3.1 -- 6.8

Thyroglobulin IU/mL antibody 13 range 0.0 -- 118

TOP antibodies 38 IU/mL range 0.0 -- 34 ******

There was a note from the lab regarding the TOP which lead me to here

Are these results enough for an endo or GP to take notice with the T4 being very low range and Top over range. I should also say that I have had Vitiligo for the last 8yrs which I read has strong links to this.

Any thoughts would be gratefully received.

Pete UK


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could you please edit your post and include the reference ranges? I think we can be more helpful when we have that information. Thanks!


----------



## mojo2460 (May 15, 2017)

Thanks, ranges now added. I am male 57yrs

Pete


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you know if that t3 result is free t3 or total t3?

We don't pay much attention to totals. Your free t4 is ok. It's just a bit above 50% of the range. It could be a bit higher, but again, its acceptable.

Your TPO is slightly elevated, but I think I would focus on testosterone therapy at this point. Low T will actually stress your thyroid so while your levels aren't perfect, they are pretty standard for someone with low T. My husband went through this a few years ago and had similar lab results.

If you can get your free testosterone up into a better part of the range, I'd be willing to bet that your thyroid numbers will sneak up to near optimal levels.


----------



## mojo2460 (May 15, 2017)

HI Joplin, many thanks for reply. That's very interesting. I have change the result to show it is actually "free T"

Pete


----------

